# How to know the FPS of a game on my PC.



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

HI, 
I just want to know that how can I find the fps of a game on my PC.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Some games have a key you can press to display the FPS in the corner of the screen, or a key that brings up a command line, or a setting in the options menu.

If the game doesn't have this feature, check the icons in the system tray (windows desktop, next to the clock). Is there one for graphics card options, like graphics card control centre, RivaTuner or ATI Tools? Any of these will have an option for displaying FPS, either in-game or as a graph that runs in the background.


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

How can I know the fps of nfs carbon.
I do not know whether it has this feature.There is a icon in the systray of nvidia control panel .But,it does not have any option or maybe i can't recognise it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.fraps.com/ that will show ya the frame rate.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I don't have NFS Carbon or use an nvidia card, so you might want to wait for replies from the others for more specific instructions.

In the meantime, try *EjoyShot* (freeware), a small program that displays the FPS in the corner of the screen for any game.


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

thank you, now i know how to know the FPS of a game.But,can u also tell me how can I take a screen shot of the desktop.I am asking this question because I don't know where I have to post a new thread related to this


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're using EjoyShot to see your FPS, you can also use it to take screenshots. Select a hotkey and set the save path, then hit the hotkey while playing a game to take a screenshot.

To take a screenshot of the Windows desktop without using EjoyShot, press the PrintScreen button on your keyboard, then run Paint, create a new image and hit Ctrl-V to paste the image, then save it.


----------

